# AirSolenoids



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

So, anyone got a good place right now to score some air solenoids?
4way, 5 port, 110-120v.
My normal supplier is unable to get the "cheapy" ones for me right now.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

http://monsterguts.com/prop-pneumatics/air-valves-for-props/cat_16.html


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

<3 Monsterguts


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_36_63&products_id=85


----------



## Zombie Manor (Sep 11, 2008)

Any thoughts about size for an air cannon?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I like to use 1/2" 2 way valves for most of my air cannons, http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=53&products_id=194

although, i do have an air cannon in my shop right now using a 2" solenoid valve


----------

